# pasar por alto



## Arzhela

Hola,
No comprendo "por alto" aqui :
"Esta situacion esta diferente de las otras. *Se nos pasado algo por alto*. Hay que volver alli."
"Cette situation est différente des autres. On a oublié quelque chose *???*. Il faut qu'on retourne là-bas."
Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Arzhela

Je viens d'avoir la réponse ! Donc, si ça peut aider ... :
Por alto = important, de premier ordre
Dans ma phrase : "On a oublié quelque chose d'important."


----------



## Paquita

http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/alto = passer sous silence = on a omis qqch..
mais il manque quelque chose dans ta phrase ...(verbe au participe passé ?)


----------



## Arzhela

Paquit& said:


> http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/alto = passer sous silence = on a omis qqch..
> mais il manque quelque chose dans ta phrase ...(verbe au participe passé ?)


En même temps  ! Oui je pense qu'il manque un "ha" avant pasado. Je l'ai recopié sans m'en rendre compte... Merci !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

También:
- quelque chose nous échappe

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Almodovar

Hola !
Je peine à trouver une formule pour ce gérondif en début de phrase, "pasando" (causalité?), et "el gusto alto": 
Pasando por alto el gusto de la señora, tan "d’avant-garde" para La Habana de principios de los setenta, tan tristón y grisáceo, tan rigurosamente francés, tan existencial, nunca estaba de más escapar por unos días de la playa. 
= Le goût de la dame passant pour supérieur (?), un goût tellement d’avant-garde pour cette Havane du début des années soixante-dix, un goût si triste, si gris, si scrupuleusement français, si « existentiel », il ne se faisait jamais prier pour s'échapper quelques jours de la plage.  
gracias por su ayuda !


----------



## mielyazabache

Bonsoir, 

A mon sens "pasar por alto" signifie _passer sous silence_, mais attendez d'autres avis il peut y avoir d'autres sens...


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,

En passant sous silence ... (voir dico maison  )
Sans parler de ...

EDIT : 





> para La Habana


Je dirais  "dans La Havane "


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Plus que passer sous silence, "Pasar por alto" est dans cette phrase : ne pas tenir compte de quelque chose exprès, ignorer, ne pas faire cas de...
Je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur l'expression que je cherche, désolée.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- Faire fi de ?  / Passer outre ?

(C'est ça que tu cherches Gévy ?)
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Merci, Martine, ma sauveuse !!!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
"Pasar por alto" puede significar "no decir algo o no tratar un tema" lo que explica las interpretaciones diferentes planteadas.

En este contexto, propongo también: "passer sur".


----------



## Almodovar

Sauvée, merci à vous ! Je me disais bien : quelque chose ne va pas, je bloque sur cette phrase. Pasar por alto : En fait je ne connaissais pas l'expression. to skip over, Passer sur, faire fi de etc. Merciiii! 
Bonne journée !


----------



## moi_mamimi

Bonsoir,

Je cherche à dire en français..."por mucho que nos fijemos a veces la cosas se nos pasan por alto".... est-ce que l'on garde la même strucure en français ?
Mes essais :
parfois, plus on regarde une chose, plus elle (se) passe sous silence
(Même si) On a beau à regarder un chose, (parfois) elle passe sous silence

Mil mercis et à bientôt


----------



## Almodovar

por mucho que nos fijemos a veces la cosas se nos pasan por alto

Je dirais pour ma part :

On a beau regarder, parfois on passe à côté des choses. 

Je ne pense pas que "passer sous silence" soit la bonne traduction. Pasar por alto, c'est faire fi, ne pas faire cas.


----------



## jprr

moi_mamimi said:


> ..."por mucho que nos fijemos a veces la cosas *se nos* pasan por alto".... t


... plus *elles nous* échappent. / ... plus on passe à côté.


----------



## Almodovar

Oui c'est ça, j'aurais dit, plus librement et fluidement encore, exactement ainsi : plus elles nous échappent - meme si nous échappent est passif, alors que pasar por alto est volontaire, actif. : faire fi, ne pas faire cas.


----------



## MarioQ

Buenas, quisiera saber cómo podría decir correctamente en francés:
_
Varias veces se ha intentado llevar esta propuesta de ley a la Asamblea Nacional, pero ha sido pasado por alto debido a la situación (económica, política) del país._

Intenté hacer la primera parte, la segunda sí no tuve ni idea de cómo. Igual no sé qué tal...
_
Plusieurs fois on a essayé de porter ce projet de loi à l'Assemblée National...

_Gracias


----------



## Linguófilo

No soy nativo, pero:
_On a essayé plusieurs fois d’emporter ce projet de loi à l'Assemblée National, mais elle a été ignorée dû à la situation (économique, politique) du pays._


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Si lo ignorado es el proyecto, la forma femenina no conviene.


----------



## Linguófilo

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Si lo ignorado es el proyecto, la forma femenina no conviene.


Tenés razón, disculpame. 

_On a essayé plusieurs fois d’emporter ce projet de loi à l'Assemblée National, mais il a été ignoré dû à la situation (économique, politique) du pays._


----------



## jprr

Linguófilo said:


> Tenés razón, disculpame.
> 
> _On a essayé plusieurs fois d’emporter ce projet de loi à l'Assemblée National, mais il a été ignoré dû à la situation (économique, politique) du pays._


Otra cosita: "emporter" es llevar consigo por ejemplo el texto del proyecto, pero el proyecto no - la forma que usó MarioQ es la correcta: porter le projet, o cette proposition de loi...
Y tratandose de una propuesta de ley que ha sido pasado por alto, la forma más habitual y cotidiana de decirlo es: ...a été* enterré[e]* compte tenu de.../ du fait de...


----------



## Linguófilo

jprr said:


> Otra cosita: "emporter" es llevar consigo por ejemplo el texto del proyecto, pero el proyecto no - la forma que usó MarioQ es la correcta: porter le projet, o cette proposition de loi...
> Y tratandose de una propuesta de ley que ha sido pasado por alto, la forma más habitual y cotidiana de decirlo es: ...a été* enterré[e]* compte tenu de.../ du fait de...


Hm, oui, je ne savais pas tout ça.  Merci.


----------



## janpol

> parfois, plus on regarde une chose, plus elle (se) passe sous silence



parfois, plus on regarde / observe / interroge une chose, plus elle se ferme /se refuse / nous fuit.


----------

